# Brute Force Aftermarket Bumpers



## fstang24

I have notice that alot of us guys dont run aftermarket front or rear bumpers on our brute, just curious to why? I think the front of the brute is kinda volnurable if u run into something. I really like moose front and rear bumpers for the brute, thinking of purchasing them, anyone know where i can get a good deal on them?


----------



## lilbigtonka

reason being why i dont have one is because when washing it is jst something else to wash and i wash my brute every ride literally. another thing is i dont care for the way they look but that is just my opinion. as far as where you can get them umm a few places but i would check with our sites sponsers first and see if any of them carry them if not check dennis kirk and such


----------



## Ruddy208

I totally agree, I dont like the look of anything that is on the market right now. I hope somebody comes up with something different soon.


----------



## bruterider27

I like the dimond plated one from high lifter but its not really a bumper


----------



## filthyredneck

I've got the Moose front & rears, really like them although the rear one is completely useless due to the height of my bike and the front one was kinda hard to put on due to my Alum Products skid plate. Bought them thru a seller I originally found on Ebay..... xtr_yamaha_parts, he sold me the pair for $300 if I remember correctly... I have the number for their shop here at the house, just gotta dig it up. If anybody wants it PM me and I'll get it for you.


----------



## jakedogg

The brute has been out for 5 years and nobody makes a heavy duty replacement bumper. All they make are ones that bolt over the stock one, and they are made of the same thin tube as the stocker. 

^^^ This is why I made one.


----------



## NMKawierider

Ebay. 195 front, 145 rear. I might switch-out my HL.


----------



## gpinjason

I don't have bumpers on mine cuz I'm cheap... they are all too expensive for not enough protection in my opinion...


----------



## fstang24

i think the moose bumpers are the best looking ones so far, it will be a while before i get one, they are pretty pricey


----------



## JVDChuck

fstang24 said:


> I have notice that alot of us guys dont run aftermarket front or rear bumpers on our brute, just curious to why? I think the front of the brute is kinda volnurable if u run into something. I really like moose front and rear bumpers for the brute, thinking of purchasing them, anyone know where i can get a good deal on them?


I got mine from _please do not post links to companies that are not sponsors, it's not fair to our sponsors._


----------



## Polaris425

jakedogg said:


> The brute has been out for 5 years and nobody makes a heavy duty replacement bumper.



WARN makes a replacement, pretty heavy duty too. At least Im pretty sure it's a replacement.


----------



## shankthis brute

i got mine from atvarmor, does custom ones if you want to pay a lil bit more. base is 117 smooth or diamond finish.


----------



## BleednGreen68

Yer better off making your own. I had a buddy make one for his 750 and it looked sweet. Was mean lookin. He tied it into the main frame so it wouldnt budge. Plus you wouldnt see that exact bumper out there, you'd have somethin unique.


----------



## Polaris425

shankthis brute said:


> i got mine from atvarmor, does custom ones if you want to pay a lil bit more. base is 117 smooth or diamond finish.


Thats just a cover, not a replacement. Just like the HL one.


----------



## KMKjr

I've got an OEM on front and Bison on rear.

The Bison is not the best looking, but can take a beating (I ride with mostly Honda's, so they are alway running into the rear of me ).

Rear:



Front


----------



## rmax

i welded a 2in recever hitch on the front of mine just above winch, an made a t bar to put in it can install horz or vertical works well for busting through the brush(horz) and vertical for pushing smaller wheelers through the holes when they get hung up, also made a boom pole to work with winch to pick up stuff an move around the place. i use my brute like it was a tractor, bulldozer, or wrecker what erver i need to do, on the rear i made a guard to protect tail an back up light (40.00 a pop for that red lens)had to replace 2 of them, as the previous post said i am cheap will not spend money on stuff thats not any better than whats on it to start.


----------



## shankthis brute

Polaris425 said:


> Thats just a cover, not a replacement. Just like the HL one.


 
polaris425, whats the diff? the cover is the main piece anyway, its far stronger than the original, so your already doubling your protection.


----------



## rewired

after i bent my stock bumper i decided to build my own since all the others mount over the stock one. here is mine.


----------



## Polaris425

shankthis brute said:


> polaris425, whats the diff? the cover is the main piece anyway, its far stronger than the original, so your already doubling your protection.


The difference is it's a cover, not a replacement. I guess when I replied I thought this was the thread the OP was asking about _Replacement_ bumpers... rekon I got the 2 threads confused, common since we seem to have a lot of duplicate threads around lately......


----------



## BleednGreen68

A metal cover is definately better than a plastic one but will never be stronger than a bumper. A good bumper is a bumper directly bolted onto the front end of the frame. I've seen guys actually push in on the radiator support and bend it badly so you would almost have to get rid of part of the radiator support and tie into the main frame. Welding it is a good idea but I like to be able to remove anything without cutting it off.


----------



## Elevatn

The moose brand like filthyredneck has looks sharp.


----------



## walker

Elevatn said:


> The moose brand like filthyredneck has looks sharp.


they look way better in person . they are on my wish list


----------



## meangreen360

walker said:


> they look way better in person . they are on my wish list


 I will sell you a pair! There off a blue brute with a six inch catvos. Cheap!!!


----------



## throttlejock27

how much?


----------



## meangreen360

It was an inside joke for walker. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah...I will part out a lime green brute...cheap lol. jk

I like my bumpers though...they do look way better in person, I had my doubts from the online pic. The front one is stout too...I pushed another brute up a big hill and a pretty long ways down a trail to the truck this past weekend and bumper never moved. Missin alot of paint though lol.


----------



## 1bigforeman

Here is my hl cover. Much better than stock but not really as stout as a homemade one.


----------



## Rack High

If I put ANYTHING on the front, I cant close the tailgate on the pickup without being right against the back window glass when hauling it. The stock front cover allows me 2" and that's all I need.


----------



## filthyredneck

Hah!....Mine wont even try to fit in the bed of my dodge 3500...its too wide


----------



## fstang24

yeah i want a moose bumper bad, will have to start saving, @1bigforeman nice looking bumper


----------



## JLOWERY

I bought a quadrex you should check them out they look alot like what goes on a truck they even have the rubber impact pads i have on on mine and it has took everything i have put at it and never budged.


----------



## BleednGreen68

How much is the quadrex bumpers? I've heard of them just never looked into them.


----------



## filthyredneck

JLOWERY said:


> I bought a quadrex you should check them out they look alot like what goes on a truck they even have the rubber impact pads i have on on mine and it has took everything i have put at it and never budged.


Got any pics?


----------



## RaineMaker

All those who built their own and mounted to the frame not sub frame can you post me a pic of your mounting technique. I got a new warn from a dealer that had old stock but it's an 06 and my machine is an 08 so from what I've been reading I should have to modify it to fit so if I can make it stronger and have better mounting points then right on.


----------



## THACKER

I have the warn its pretty stout


----------



## slngshott

I like the look of the moose bumpers but they only list for a 08 up. I have a 06. How much of a difference is there in the 06 to a 08. anyone mount one for a 08 on a 05-07


----------



## greenmachine

anyone mount a Moose bumper from an 08 on a 06 brute?


----------



## greenmachine

Post some pics of your aftermarket rear bumpers 

Wasting time talking could be out roosting some mud


----------



## greenmachine

Any input?

Wasting time talking could be out roosting some mud


----------



## greenmachine

No help?

Wasting time talking could be out roosting some mud


----------



## greenmachine

Bump


----------



## greenmachine

Well I bought the rear moose bumper for the 08 and it fit right on my 06 so they do fit. 

Wasting time talking could be out roosting some mud

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 PM ----------










Wasting time talking could be out roosting some mud


----------

